# Openjpeg distinfo "out of date"



## unixlearn (Dec 18, 2012)

I just updated port collection last night. Seems the distinfo wants to pull a newer version than what is required. Do I edit the Makefile or something?

```
# make install clean
===>  License BSD accepted by the user
=> openjpeg-1.5.0.tar.gz is not in /usr/ports/graphics/openjpeg/distinfo.
=> Either /usr/ports/graphics/openjpeg/distinfo is out of date, or
=> openjpeg-1.5.0.tar.gz is spelled incorrectly.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/openjpeg.
```

/usr/ports/graphics/openjpeg/distinfo

```
SHA256 (openjpeg-1.5.1.tar.gz) = 6cfb3097a1c8e9550131b17663daf927f42707bc3f84196c1390642e87f3ab8d
SIZE (openjpeg-1.5.1.tar.gz) = 2112443
```

/usr/ports/graphics/openjpeg/Makefile

```
# Created by: trasz <trasz@pin.if.uz.zgora.pl>
# $FreeBSD: ports/graphics/openjpeg/Makefile,v 1.23 2012/12/17 17:21:29 svnexp Exp $

PORTNAME=	openjpeg
PORTVERSION=	1.5.0
PORTREVISION=	1
CATEGORIES=	graphics
MASTER_SITES=	${MASTER_SITE_GOOGLE_CODE}

MAINTAINER=	ports@FreeBSD.org
COMMENT=	An open-source JPEG 2000 codec

LICENSE=	BSD
LICENSE_FILE=	${WRKSRC}/LICENSE

LIB_DEPENDS=	tiff:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/tiff \
		png15:${PORTSDIR}/graphics/png

GNU_CONFIGURE=	yes
USE_CMAKE=	yes
USE_LDCONFIG=	yes

MAN1=		image_to_j2k.1 j2k_dump.1 j2k_to_image.1
MAN3=		libopenjpeg.3

.include <bsd.port.mk>
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 18, 2012)

Try updating your ports tree again.


```
$ cat /usr/ports/graphics/openjpeg/distinfo
SHA256 (openjpeg-1.5.0.tar.gz) = c9908fab44432a2ed2550c457cb7e736da6d7c326f1203d23d1082d992364ace
SIZE (openjpeg-1.5.0.tar.gz) = 2117572
```


----------



## fidaj (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/174538


----------



## unixlearn (Dec 18, 2012)

fidaj said:
			
		

> http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=ports/174538



what exactly am i supposed to do with that patch? can you give instructions?


Edit: ok it seems SirDices method finally worked. I updated my ports like 5 times or more previously this morning. i guess it finally updated from the servers because now the openjpeg/distinfo changed.


----------

